

Lies Your Employer Tells You - greenyoda
http://employeeatty.blogspot.com/2013/03/lies-your-employer-tells-you.html

======
jared314
This attitude came up with a story, a little while ago, about an employer
offering onsite psychologist/psychiatrist services and promising
confidentiality. There has to be some kind of middle ground. Corporations are
not designed to help you, but at some point you have to trust someone not to
hurt you.

~~~
nikatwork
> but at some point you have to trust someone not to hurt you.

Rule number #1 of working for corporations: cover your ass. It's a game, and
the corp will throw you to the wolves if they think it's necessary.

It's not even malicious; as long as you play the game with your eyes open, it
can actually be fun (in a "Game of Thrones" kind of way).

~~~
jared314
I believe you may have missed the first part of that sentence.

> Corporations are not designed to help you, but at some point you have to
> trust someone not to hurt you.

